# knitting alone?



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Do you knit alone or do you knit with a friend or knitting group? I use to knit and cross stitch with my friend and just love it, but I moved away and I really miss her company. Even though we talk almost every day I still miss our crafting time together.-nanad


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

Alone


----------



## Bobbie K (Apr 5, 2011)

I work alone. I used to work with mom, she's gone 3 years. I miss her as well.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

Yes. To all of your question. I knit alone at home, in dr offices, etc. but I also get together with a group at out LYS and knit.


----------



## penneymay (Jul 4, 2013)

nanad said:


> Do you knit alone or do you knit with a friend or knitting group? I use to knit and cross stitch with my friend and just love it, but I moved away and I really miss her company. Even though we talk almost every day I still miss our crafting time together.-nanad


i knit what would appear to be alone, if one does not count one or more of my 3 kitties curling up near me. my maine **** Louie has perched his self on the right hand arm of my chair since he was a little fella, he is now 13 years old.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I knit alone don't know anyone else who knits


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

alone except for a Monday morning when I go to a group at our library where there are about 8 of us.


----------



## vonnie147 (Jul 4, 2013)

some times alone and on Thursday morning usually with a group.


----------



## Cathryn 2ed (Feb 1, 2011)

Always alone.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

Sometimes on Thursday mornings in my old neighborhood. And some evenings when I go to the nursing home to visit my hubby. Don't plan to get much done then as he keeps interrupting me. Otherwise, at home I am alone.
Dot


----------



## mattie cat (Jun 5, 2013)

I knit alone and really prefer it that way. I am teaching a college girl (a neighbor) to knit and we meet once a week but we talk mostly and don't get a great deal of knitting done.


----------



## impatient knitter (Oct 5, 2011)

I knit alone. That way I don't end up offending anyone when my "sailor mouth" gets the best of me!!


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I basically prefer to knit alone since I knit lace. Most of my projects go to my prayer shawl group. I do have one more simple project that I actually take to prayer shawl so I can be a little more social, so I have one project going slowly but can be making others at home to turn in later. Our ministry meets once a week, which I really enjoy and more easily keeps us in touch with church needs as well as our fellowship time. Swedenme you might put put a request for fellow knitters on KP. Although I didn't join the group, I got a contact here in my town about another group and you might see if there are any groups in your area by looking for in the phone book for a guild. I don't know how easy this would be in your area as I live in the states but I subscribe to Knitter magazine from England and it seems overall you have a more active knitting population and events to go to. I live in Texas and it's kind of limiting due to our long term heat. We have a short spring and fall and verrrrry long summer and basically about 15 days of true winter all year. But no matter whether I knit alone or in a group, I just love to knit.


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Both. Every other Tuesday, our knitting group gets together.


----------



## omahelen (Jan 3, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I knit alone don't know anyone else who knits


 :thumbup:


----------



## Nevada Nell (Jun 18, 2014)

More or less alone..unless you consider my two Brewer Yorkies ( they are black & white ) who share my chair with me. If one of the three of us gain an ounce, we won't fit in the chair.

Do have my significant other that needs to talk to me when I'm counting.


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

Alone.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

Alone, none of my family or friends knit. :thumbdown:


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

I knit alone but also have 2 clients that knit, so most fridays I have a 'session' with one of them and usually once a fortnight with the other and of course my GD is my 3rd knitting buddy now. Might see a bit more of her once school breaks up. :thumbup:


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Alone with a Siamese kitty cat, 3 greyhounds and a dashhund.


----------



## pat308 (Jun 11, 2012)

Alone. It is my destressing time from the world


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

I most time knit alone. The TV may be on but I don't watch I listen. Sometimes the Grands are near me but I just switch to something that is mindless kitting. Once a month I get together with some friends and we love to talk as much as we craft. There is always something new to learn or show. Still I like my time alone.


----------



## nevadalynn (Apr 27, 2011)

I mostly knit alone. I belong to a knitting group at Jimmy Bean's (awesome women) but we only meet every other week. I wish I had a friend or neighbor to knit with on a regular basis.


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I LOVE to knit alone. That being said, I do meet with my knitting group once a week (18 -24 knitters). And one of my BF's and I meet for breakfast occasionally on Saturday mornings where we eat, drink coffee and knit.


----------



## Lizruork (Aug 25, 2013)

i knit with a group of 11 once a month and with any or all of 5 friends from that group who live around the corner from me, several times a week .... but more time is spent drinking tea and eating and gossiping and skein winding and problem solving and sharing techniques and admiring finished works and new yarns and tools ; then knitting .... very fun, but not v productive lol

so i mostly knit alone with my adopted family of poodle harry and my african grey parrot mai tai...


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I knit alone and twice a month, I knit with my prayer shawl group.


----------



## smontero237 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have a knitting/crochet class that meets at the senior center once a week and a group that meets at the local library twice a month but other than that I knit alone.


----------



## Daisybel (Nov 27, 2012)

I knit/craft alone. I live in a sort of craftless wilderness and if I mention anything to do with crafts either people don't knnow what I'm talking about or they sneer at me.


----------



## seadog (Jan 4, 2014)

Mostly alone, listening to music or audio books. I used to go to a knitting group at a LYS, but since I tore up my knee and broke my femur I haven't been able to go. They aren't very handicapped accessible. Though I miss the company, I actually get more done alone.


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

alone


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

alone


----------



## madkiwi (Jul 7, 2013)

Mostly I knit alone on the KM but often take the cuffs / bands / welts with me when I go to my "afternoon tea club" which is actually the local pub.

Get lots of sideways looks from the men folk, and not a few snide remarks, which have stopped since I knitted one of the men a black and pink striped hat! That shut him up!

But quite a few of the men folk like to check my progress, and often ask, " What are you making now?" So I've got into the habit of taking my finished items with me to show off, and there's usually a lot of laughter and joking. 

I dont take stuff that needs deep concentration, or pattern reading, but ribbing can be done while chatting, and its a change from talking to my cat, who doesnt speak English, and my feline vocab is somewhat lacking!

I also knit while waiting at the doctor's, the hospital, the dentist, the hairdresser etc, and usually end up in conversation with those around me.

So have fun, wherever you knit

Madkiwi


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

All of the above? I almost always have knitting with me. I knit at home whether I'm alone or with family. I knit in the doctor's office. I knit at work on conference calls or while waiting for batch jobs to finish. I knit with a knitting friend at the coffee shop. I knit with a non-knitting friend at the coffee shop. Sometimes both at the same time ;-)


----------



## Viwstitcher (Jul 29, 2013)

I know how you feel. When I was still working none of my fellow employees did any kind of had craft work. It made me kind of lonely but I also felt sorry for them for not being able to knit.


----------



## dragonfly7673 (May 13, 2014)

Viwstitcher said:


> I know how you feel. When I was still working none of my fellow employees did any kind of had craft work. It made me kind of lonely but I also felt sorry for them for not being able to knit.


Last week I took a train trip that was a couple hours long. I was happily knitting and listening to an audiobook. There were people all around me looking totally bored without a craft or a book in sight. I felt sorry for them!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

alone with the help of 3 cats


----------



## nanad (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you for all your answers, I guess I'm just missing my friend more today. I'm going to call her now she always makes me feel good, we talk and talk and can always find things to chat about. Enjoy the day and thank you-nanad


----------



## AudieSue (Sep 2, 2013)

seadog said:


> Mostly alone, listening to music or audio books. I used to go to a knitting group at a LYS, but since I tore up my knee and broke my femur I haven't been able to go. They aren't very handicapped accessible. Though I miss the company, I actually get more done alone.


I'm new here; nice to meet all of you. Five years ago I fell fracturing my femur in seven places and my foot broke straight across poking out the other side. It took forever to get out of a cast and then forever to get out of the walking boot.......I walk with a limp now and with pain. So I am feeling very sad for you. Hope you fare better than I. Audrey


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

alone..sometimes with 13 year old friend...sometimes with neice..but mostly alone..


----------



## Aimee'smom (Nov 24, 2013)

I live in Central Illinois. Orlando friend and I knit in our respective homes and email back and forth during the evening as we knit. Great company!


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I mostly work alone. I do go to once a month group.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Usually just me and my fur kitties! Unless hubby is home and then sometimes he is around also!


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I knit & crochet & do other crafts alone.


----------



## chooksnpinkroses (Aug 23, 2012)

Alone most of the time. With my Mum when I visit each week and at knitting group each week for 2 hours. 

I take some knitting with me most places I go. I often have time to knit while at 'work' (voluntary job).


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If a husband sitting watching TV or on the computer counts, then I'm rarely 'alone'. However, since I got online, I have discovered local groups of knitters/crocheters. For a while, I was in the knitting guild, but it's too much like meetings at work - Robert's Rules of Order, secretary keeping minutes of current meeting/ reading minutes of previous - a whole lot of officious folderol that has nothing to do with actual knitting. Some of the groups were more social than knitting oriented; I'm not really interested in trying to knit even mindless stuff in darkened rooms where the cheapest beverage is an overpriced cola. Atmospheric lighting isn't great for knitting. Another group decided to switch from well lit public spaces to individual's homes. Since most of them lived in second or third floor walk-ups, I opted out. Now, I'm part of a small group that have been meeting Sundays at a public space for about 8 years. We kibitz. We knit. We show each other our creations. We swap patterns. We help each other with troublesome techniques. Most of us have learned to leave the complicated knitting for home ... after a few times of knitting along all meeting long and ripping it all out back at home! So, during the week, I knit alone - discounting uninterested spouse and felines. My knitting goes with me everywhere but in the tub or in bed; anywhere else is a good place to knit - no matter who may be around.


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I knit alone except on Tuesdays when I knit with some ladies at the library. We do more talking than knitting tho.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Mostly alone. Would love to find a knitting group but haven't located one yet. The two LYS I visit are just a tad to far away for taking classes. So going it alone for now.

The two cats do not count as they ususally are trying to take the yarn to play with it! Silly cats!!


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

I knit alone but I do have a knitting group that meets once a month. It would be nice to have someone to knit with.


----------



## Knitcrazydeborah (Oct 25, 2011)

Mostly alone. I do attend a few knitting groups but my schedule often prevents it. I used to have a close friend who is a rabid knitter like me, but we are now half a continent apart... I MISS her!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

My daughter chose to live on the other side of this continent. We don't often talk; she's usually either working or out of cell-phone range solo backpacking in the back-country of one national forest/park or another. However, when we _do_ connect by phone, I get a lot of relatively mindless knitting done. I put on a headset, plug it into one of the cordless phones (with a back-up handy in case the battery of the first one dies!), and we talk ... or rather, _she_ talks - for hours on end! I consider that time as knitting time with someone, even if we're not seeing each other.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Viwstitcher said:


> I basically prefer to knit alone since I knit lace. Most of my projects go to my prayer shawl group. I do have one more simple project that I actually take to prayer shawl so I can be a little more social, so I have one project going slowly but can be making others at home to turn in later. Our ministry meets once a week, which I really enjoy and more easily keeps us in touch with church needs as well as our fellowship time. Swedenme you might put put a request for fellow knitters on KP. Although I didn't join the group, I got a contact here in my town about another group and you might see if there are any groups in your area by looking for in the phone book for a guild. I don't know how easy this would be in your area as I live in the states but I subscribe to Knitter magazine from England and it seems overall you have a more active knitting population and events to go to. I live in Texas and it's kind of limiting due to our long term heat. We have a short spring and fall and verrrrry long summer and basically about 15 days of true winter all year. But no matter whether I knit alone or in a group, I just love to knit.


Hi Tex, I can empathize with you on the Texas heat. I live in Colorado now, but I'm originally from San Antonio. I can tell you that if I still lived there I'd be knitting primarily cotton blend short sleeve tops or tank tops. :roll: I love Texas, but not the weather!


----------



## Xay-Zays.auntie (Aug 26, 2013)

Alone. There are 2 lys near me that have Tuesday evening sit n' knit, but I haven't made it to one yet.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

I mostly knit at home with my hubby. Since I talk about my knitting a lot and often show him my progress, he's become pretty interested (not enough to try it himself!) and he's very encouraging. I'm very lucky to have a hubby like that. Not bragging, just grateful. Oh, I also have my two kitties for company, although they're often a little too interested in my knitting! They love to play with my yarn. One of them, Buddy, will bite straight through a piece of yarn if I let him get too close, so I've learned to keep them at a safe distance. I use a water squirter! Of course I only squirt their torsos, not their faces. Now that they know what it's for, all I have to do is pick it up and aim it at them and they know to back off. And people say you can't train cats! :lol:

I sometimes knit at my LYS at their weekly knitting sessions on Thursdays. But that's only if I get up in time. I know this sounds lazy, but they meet at 10:00 a.m., and that's sometimes just a little too early for me. I'm retired now, and after getting up at 5:00 a.m. for 30 years, I don't set my alarm unless I really have to be somewhere early. I've become kind of a night owl so i sleep in whenever I can.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I'm not into groups so prefer knitting alone. My husband is often with me and he reads while I knit. He is most encouraging and has posted a pic on his Facebook of my work. I'm blessed to have a husband who supports my hobbies. He has hobbies too so feels it's only fair I have mine and recently bought me a spinning wheel and a drum carder. ( he wants a new boat )


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Solo - and I prefer it that way.


----------



## MommaBlue (Oct 14, 2013)

Alone mostly. I like knitting alone, it gives me time to relax, calms me when I'm angry/upset, gives me time to think, gives me time to be at ease with myself and my world. 
Just started In a sock group once a month at LYS.


----------



## nuthouse (Oct 30, 2012)

Cathryn 2ed said:


> Always alone.


Me too.


----------



## lindakaren12 (Dec 16, 2011)

Both....alone daily, with our group weekly


----------



## kmangal16 (Mar 26, 2013)

I mostly knit alone, but I do go to two Knit and Natter groups. One group meets every Thursday, although I don't go to every meeting. The other group only meets on the last Monday in every month. I always have to take a 'no brainer' project to the Thursday group so that I don't need to concentrate, as these ladies all talk at once, very loudly too. I too have a hubby who usually wants to read to me from the newspaper, or talk whilst I am counting. It's nice that he's with me though.


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

alone, frequently while reading KP


----------



## gloxsk8 (Aug 12, 2011)

I do Charity knitting with 2 different groups. When the weather permits I knit at the beach with friends. When it's too hot and I don't want to run my airconditioning all day I knit in Public spaces, that are airconditioned, with friends.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

I knit alone, except for grandchildren popping in to "borrow" my stuff, ask questions, or ask me to do something for them. I have friends I knit with once a week, sometimes twice. When (if) I move to Maryland, I will knit with my sister and we've found a lovely shop that has knitting groups. Communal crafting was how women stayed sane in the "olden" days.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Alone. :wink:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

i knit - online via chat - with a friend in Canada.


----------



## Kas0103 (Nov 19, 2013)

I knit alone and enjoy it, but it does make life fun if you can join a local group of like-minded yarn enthusiasts, whatever their preferred craft... It's good to have someone else to bounce ideas off- darling OH is wonderful, but not a lot of use when it comes to interpreting a pattern or deciding on good colour ways!


----------



## lil rayma (Mar 29, 2012)

Completely alone, always.


----------



## ChrisD27 (Jul 3, 2014)

I knit mostly while watching TV with my husband, who jokes that I never WATCH but only listen! And that's almost true.

Sometimes he has to stop the program so I can concentrate on a tricky bit.


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

nanad said:


> Do you knit alone or do you knit with a friend or knitting group? I use to knit and cross stitch with my friend and just love it, but I moved away and I really miss her company. Even though we talk almost every day I still miss our crafting time together.-nanad


Alone


----------



## Rita Ann (Jan 17, 2012)

Good Morning... i do both....alone and on Wednesday with a group of ladies....


----------



## Knit2009 (Apr 13, 2012)

I knit with a group once a month. Otherwise it is alone.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I knit alone.....well, with my kitty, Finn. Only one of my friends knits and she lives too far away.


----------



## oneofthegriffins (Aug 28, 2012)

I knit with a group at my house on Wed. night, a different group Thursday morning, and a different group Thursday afternoon. Once a month, I knit with two of my best friends. In between I knit alone.


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

I knit alone as my hubby goes to bed early,if he does stay up he falls asleep on the lounge so i only have my own company.


----------



## paula17 (Oct 17, 2013)

I'll knit alone, with others, on trains, planes and automobiles ... wherever I feel comfortable pulling out my project, I'll knit!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I knit alone. That way I don't end up offending anyone when my "sailor mouth" gets the best of me!!


I hear you loud and clear


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Alone need to concentrate


----------



## Cinwilso (Aug 4, 2013)

Once a week myself and 2 friends meet for lunch and knitting. It is something I look forward to each week!


----------



## uscgmom4 (Jul 6, 2012)

Alone and in a group!!


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been helping a friend learn to knit, and we get together once a week or so. At this stage, I'm often undoing her mistakes, showing techniques, explaining patterns, etc., and don't get around to my own projects, but that is fine. She just finished a beautiful capelette yesterday (a free pattern on ravelry) that really looked smashing. 

But mostly I knit alone in the evenings when my work is done.


----------



## Gweneth 1946 (May 20, 2012)

I knit alone, I have to concintrate. But then most of my hobbies and crafts I do alone. I seem to attract lady friends the way I attracted men alway oppisite to me and my likes. I do go to monthly quilting meetings but never have time to get together with them once a week at their quilting bee. But I have never taken it personnaly. Nothing I like to do would get done if I waited for a friend to get involved. :|


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Alone...it's my time.


----------



## Marvelouz (Oct 21, 2013)

Put your phone on speaker and knit while you talk!


----------



## Patricia Ann (Jan 14, 2012)

nanad said:


> Do you knit alone or do you knit with a friend or knitting group? I use to knit and cross stitch with my friend and just love it, but I moved away and I really miss her company. Even though we talk almost every day I still miss our crafting time together.-nanad


sorry to say I knit alone, wish I had someone to knit with that would be nice. Don't have any friends that knit. I love to knit and knit just about any where. Have a nice day and keep knitting!


----------



## Obsessed (Jan 22, 2012)

I do most of my knitting alone or with my daughter on occasion. I belong to a monthly group and we knit & crochet blankets for a charity. Several months ago our leader told us that someone complained we talked too much and she had to rip out everything she did at meeting when she got home. We were basically told to be quiet during meetings from now on. To be honest, I've only gone to one meeting since and although I will continue to contribute my handiwork, the group has lost its allure for me! :roll:


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

mostly knit alone. I have 2 groups I knit with and a friend occasionally meets with me to knit. Wish I had a knitting companion.


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

Alone. When I was working a few of us would get together every Friday at lunch time to do whatever craft we wanted to work on. I miss that. Not the work, but the Friday lunches!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

alone


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Usually in the evening when my hubby is on the pc. As long as the tv isn't blaring, I will try to get a couple hours in. Then I do my reading after he goes to bed. Since my back surgery, I thought I would get some quality knitting time, but hubby took off to supervise me and played movies which I was unable to concentrate. Between the pain pills and noise! He went back to work this week so I am hoping to get some knitting accomplished! Wish me luck as it hasn't happened yet and is already the weekend!


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

cydneyjo said:


> I knit alone, except for grandchildren popping in to "borrow" my stuff, ask questions, or ask me to do something for them. I have friends I knit with once a week, sometimes twice. When (if) I move to Maryland, I will knit with my sister and we've found a lovely shop that has knitting groups. Communal crafting was how women stayed sane in the "olden" days.


Where in Maryland is there a shop that has group knitting? I live in the Baltimore /Columbia area and now that I'm retired I'd love to find a group to join. I'm a little nervous about it though.


----------



## yarnfrog (Jul 24, 2011)

I knit everywhere so I'm seldom alone when knitting. Usually though I only get to knit with other knitters is on Friday's. We have a group that meets Friday's at our local library. If you are able to join us you're welcome to. We meet at the Jaffrey library.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Alone, when I have taken a class, all the chatter is just too distracting.


----------



## sanditoes48 (Feb 6, 2013)

Alone although it might be nice to have a friend to knit with.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

I knit alone -- I'm not proficient enough to actually talk and knit and the same time. I've just figured out walking and chewing gum!


----------



## dcharvey (Jul 11, 2014)

I knit alone mostly at night. I still work full time and have a couple of projects going. I have also inherited filet crochet lacelets creation from my mother who just passed and had some orders to complete for her. Also have just found this group and look forward to the communication with other knitters. I am certainly not as experienced as you ladies but the feel of the thread and the creation is invigorating. Also it is so nice to have a dishcloth to be able to give some friends along the way. Also makes wedding gifts much easier and less costly too.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

I knit with a group on Wednesday morning and a breakfast group on Monday morning. I knit alone when I am at home or if I am knitting lace or any complicated pattern.


----------



## kerrie35094 (Jul 2, 2011)

I knit alone. Even in our prayer shawl group, I'm the only knitter.


----------



## MLyle (May 15, 2011)

I knit alone, sometimes even have to turn off the TV if my pattern is intricate. My granddaughter is learning to knit so we often have discussions about what we're doing, but don't actually work together. And, thank goodness, there's KP forum! So I'm alone, but not alone!


----------



## NellieKnitter (Sep 10, 2012)

Most of my knitting is done at home while watching TV with my husband. I miss belonging to a knitting/crochet group where members are using beautiful yarns, making a variety of items and sharing techniques. 

I do enjoy attending a small group that meets once a month at my church doing mostly charity knitting and crochet. The local senior center has groups that meets twice a week, doing charity knitting and crochet. I feel they think I am a very selfish person sitting there knitting for myself and family while they spend so many hours doing charity work--so I don't attend the senior center group. There is a LYS a few miles away and their sit & knit is in the evening. I have given some consideration to starting a daytime group at my local library or coffee shop.


----------



## knittnnana (Apr 20, 2013)

Obsessed said:


> I do most of my knitting alone or with my daughter on occasion. I belong to a monthly group and we knit & crochet blankets for a charity. Several months ago our leader told us that someone complained we talked too much and she had to rip out everything she did at meeting when she got home. We were basically told to be quiet during meetings from now on. To be honest, I've only gone to one meeting since and although I will continue to contribute my handiwork, the group has lost its allure for me! :roll:


That person who complained should be the one who stays home! How does she get to make the rules?


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

I work alone and with my husband beside me usually. I can't talk and knit at the same time as the patterns I do need some concentration. I am sorry your friend is not with you any more. Can you find out if there is a knitting group in your area? Some yarn stores have times when knitters can get together..


----------



## RobbiD (Nov 13, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> I knit alone. That way I don't end up offending anyone when my "sailor mouth" gets the best of me!!


 :thumbup: My Honey always knows when I make a mistake. But I have a "trucker's vocabulary" that crops up at such times 

RobbiD


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

Alone. All the group's are during the day when I'm working.


----------



## cbjlinda (May 25, 2011)

alone am thinking about joining the sen. center but haven't yet.


nanad said:


> Do you knit alone or do you knit with a friend or knitting group? I use to knit and cross stitch with my friend and just love it, but I moved away and I really miss her company. Even though we talk almost every day I still miss our crafting time together.-nanad


----------



## Ahirsch601 (Jul 23, 2013)

Mostly alone except for my little dog Leo. I knit whilst watching TV. I do go once a month to my church knitting group


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

Alone, except when I go to my knitting groups. On Wednesday's now I have a class


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

A bit of both. I do knit with a group, but usually take something that is easy knitting like socks, and I have one dear friend in particular with whom I get into all sorts of crafting adventures. 
I also really treasure my "golden hour" every morning after I take everyone to work and nobody needs me and I can sit by myself and knit.Big fun is weekend nights when I stay up late and have several uninterrupted hours to really delve in to projects that require more concentration.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

I knit alone, with a friend, in a group, all of the above.
My hubby and I travel full time in our RV. Some places that we stay have scheduled activities including groups who knit/crochet/stitch. Other places there are no activities. I often knit/crochet alone, but given the opportunity to knit/crochet with others I jump in.
KP is a vast community from all over the world. You may have moved away from your friend who you have always knitted with, but more than likely you have a fellow KP who lives down the street from you. As we travel I have posted where I'm located to see if any members are near me. On several occasions I have been able to meet up with member to sit and knit and talk about our loves (grandchildren, travel, and of course knitting). I would suggest that you put a post out asking whether there is anyone in your area. You might be surprised to see how close a KP neighbor you have.


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

Uh-oh!


----------



## Sarah Chana (Apr 15, 2014)

impatient knitter said:


> I knit alone. That way I don't end up offending anyone when my "sailor mouth" gets the best of me!!


Uh-oh!-( I hit the wrong button before......)


----------



## debbieb (May 7, 2011)

knittnnana said:


> That person who complained should be the one who stays home! How does she get to make the rules?


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## marimom (Aug 27, 2011)

Cruise ships have added a daily hour or two for knitters on board to meet. I have found these to be a great excuse to knit with a group....


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

Shauna0320 said:


> Both. Every other Tuesday, our knitting group gets together.


Same here.


----------



## ann seal (Jan 30, 2014)

Mollie said:


> Alone


me, too :?


----------



## samdog13 (May 24, 2014)

Swedenne, I agree that if you want the company of other knitters you should contact your local organizations (library, church or Womens' Institute - do they still have that in England?) and find out if there is any knitting group nearby. You can try it out and if it works, the better. I moved to Florida and knew no one, but joined a local group at the library and the members are extremely nice. Otherwise I knit at night watching the news or PBS show on TV. Let us know whether you find a kindred soul.


----------



## PATRICIAKEITH (Jun 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I knit alone don't know anyone else who knits


Hi Swedenme, If you live anywhere near Teesside -Middlesbrough, Stockton, Billingham, Saltburn etc. then I can put you in touch with enough knitting groups to keep you going all week. All of us didn't "know anyone else who knits" at some time in the past. I'd love you to join some of our groups.X :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Ggranof3 (Feb 22, 2013)

Both, I knit alone most of the time but most Wednesdays I get together with a group of ladies. We have been doing this for 37 years, Though 3 of our group has passed away the remaining 4 of us still meet.


----------



## PatVH (Oct 1, 2013)

I go to a small group that meets at the library twice a month. Other than that, I knit alone while watching T.V. or riding in the car.


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I knit alone. I don't know any other knitters and the closest LYS is 40 miles away.


----------



## Kansas g-ma (Mar 7, 2014)

ilmacheryl said:


> Yes. To all of your question. I knit alone at home, in dr offices, etc. but I also get together with a group at out LYS and knit.


Me, too, but my group is at the Senior Center. I have to have something simple (no lace) for Center group or I will mess it up, but hard stuff is for home alone (with cat and TV)


----------



## Meryl Needles (Aug 31, 2012)

I do all my crafts alone, at home. My 84-year-old mom never learned to knit or crochet and doesn't have the patience to learn now. But she likes to check out whatever projects I'm working on.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I knit alone most of the time. I have tried to get a group together in my neighborhood a few times, but no successfully, and I like my company.


----------



## sutclifd (Feb 26, 2013)

You might join the Knitters Guild of America -- or at least look at their website. They have knitting groups listed as a 'guild' and just getting their magazine makes it worth the price of membership!


----------



## BailaC (Sep 25, 2013)

I mostly knit alone, but have a knitting group in Brooklyn which meets once a month and I've also started to go to the Brooklyn Knit and Crochet Guild meeting at the main branch of the public library once a month. Now that Twin Hearts Yarn shop has closed in Pittsfield, I don't have anyone to knit with in the Berkshires, and I miss that. I think that I is part of why I love KP. It's my community of like-minded (or is that obsessed) people.


----------



## soccerballetmom (Feb 13, 2014)

In addition to my twice monthly Tuesday night group, my DD and I get together when she has the time (busy college student). I knit and she crochets, and we do a lot of catching up--even though she's only about 15 minutes away and we talk almost daily, it's just not the same as spending time together!


----------



## Rosalie Courtney (Jul 29, 2012)

I knit alone but always watching TV. I rarely knit otherwise. But I do get a lot done in the eves. while knitting for a lg. family.


----------



## beejay (May 27, 2011)

Alone except for a once a month meeting at a local hospital where we do chemo caps.It is down to just 4 of us from what several years ago was about 15. There is another group that meets weekly that I went to for awhile. Lovely group but it was across town but at my age the traffic bothered me so I just go once in awhile.


----------



## Gramma Bunny (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm sorry you live in New Hampshire, or I'd knit and craft with you. Call your public library to see if they have any knitting or craft groups there. I belong to a group at my library and it's wonderful. Probably free of charge.


----------



## cmbsmith (Aug 13, 2013)

I knit alone, unless you want to count my 2 little lady chihuahuas on my lap!


----------



## Cyber Granny (Sep 30, 2013)

I knit alone, made enquiries at the local library once and they said "what for". The LYS wont stay open any longer than necessary because of security reasons, I do live in a decent area during the day, but after dark you have to watch your back, so I stay at home.


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Mostly alone. Always if following a pattern. Do meet once a month with a group.


----------



## lea65iowa (Jun 17, 2014)

I knit alone also. Maybe after I get moved to my new home I can find a knitting group I really don't mind knitting alone.


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

what a shame .I mostly knit on my own.as I love lots of lace or cables and get the pattern repeat fixed in my head.so I lose my way when talking.getting old


----------



## sockyarn (Jan 26, 2011)

I knit alone now, but use to go to a guild once a month. Now I do not have a car and they are two far away to get to. I do miss the group.


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Every other Tuesday I go to a knitting group and every Friday to another one in a lovely new yarn shop, but I can only do simple things in a group as I lose concentration. for anything that requires counting or shaping I have to knit alone. At this time of year, though, I'm usually to be found gardening, not knitting.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I knit by myself. There's a wonderful evening knitting group at my LYS, Yarn Therapy, but eye problems have kept me from driving at night. When I've been knitting lately, I've been listening to books on my Kindle Fire. Wonderful!

Hazel


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

alone with my 2 little dogs and my cat! its our quiet time LOL then hubby gets home and they rough house all over the place.. I get some knitting done in the evening after its quiet again..


----------



## fiber-addict (Nov 10, 2013)

I knit alone with my dog sleeping next to me. She likes everything I knit and doesn't talk and distract me. :mrgreen:


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

I knit or crochet alone mostly in the evening. I also belong to a knitting group that meets once a week for 2 hrs. and I try to join them sometimes....


----------



## Dee in DM (Apr 22, 2014)

I knit alone. I used to knit with a group, but it just slowly disintegrated. I loved the company, but didn't get much knitting done. Had to go home afterward and tink!


----------



## Elder Ellen (Mar 9, 2013)

I usually knit alone -- often, while DH watches an old movie on TV. I watch a little bit while I knit, otherwise, the movies are rather boring. I take my knitting to appointments when I think there will be wait time. It usually starts a conversation but I can knit while making small talk.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

nanad said:


> Do you knit alone or do you knit with a friend or knitting group? I use to knit and cross stitch with my friend and just love it, but I moved away and I really miss her company. Even though we talk almost every day I still miss our crafting time together.-nanad


I usually knit alone, but I do belong to a group that meet on Thursdays. Everyone does their own thing like hand sewing, crochet, knitting, working on a quilt. anything goes that can be done by hand. There is usually a lot of chatting going on. I don't know how old you are but maybe you could look into a senior citizen center. Ours has knitting drop-ins etc. Someplace to start. at least you can get out and talk to people.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

We may be moving from Tallahassee to Indianapolis, if my husband gets a job he's applied for. If we do indeed move, one of the first things I'm gonna look for is a knitting group. Fiber people are just the most lovely folks, and I figure it'll help me get to know people.

Hazel


----------



## joanne12986 (Apr 30, 2011)

Alone.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Knit alone. I don't think I could concentrate if I knit with a group.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

Lizruork said:


> i knit with a group of 11 once a month and with any or all of 5 friends from that group who live around the corner from me, several times a week .... but more time is spent drinking tea and eating and gossiping and skein winding and problem solving and sharing techniques and admiring finished works and new yarns and tools ; then knitting .... very fun, but not v productive lol
> 
> so i mostly knit alone with my adopted family of poodle harry and my african grey parrot mai tai...


Is that your poodle in your Avatar? Adorable. Usually when you get together in a group there is mostly talking and eating going on. But that's the fun of it. you need to be with other crafters. like you said for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

Just read 10 pages of responses. Seems most of us knit alone, some are lucky to have found a group to join for an hour or two or three/week. Is that why we love KP so much? Gives us an opportunity to share what we might have if we had a group?
Oh, I almost forgot, I knit next to my DH, mostly at night, TV is on, he is reading. My two "fiber friends" both live too far away to meet on a regular basis for quality craft time. I would love to find a group. Anyone living in the Stamford/Greenwich, Ct area?


----------



## cookie68 (May 5, 2012)

knit alone.


----------



## patriciamb (Jul 13, 2011)

I knit at my friend's house with her mother (she does cross stitch). Also when a friend or relative is over doing crafts. And also alone.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

by myself pj


----------



## Barn-dweller (Nov 12, 2013)

Alone since we moved, too far from anywhere and no knitters around here.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I knit alone. Don't know anyone else that knits to knit with.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Sorry to say I knit alone. Our LYS has areas where you can sit and knit/crochet, but I think they would frown on your using yarn from sources other than their store so I don't participate. I don't dare buy more yarn as I have so much now.


----------



## Nancy S. (Jul 2, 2013)

I knit alone. Here in Lufkin, TX we do not have a local yarn store (nearest one is 108 miles away) & I don't know any other knitters. So I have to knit alone.


----------



## Lndyf9 (Jul 6, 2013)

Mostly alone, but I have a knitting group that meet once a month and it is nice to knit or crochet in company and put the world to rights :lol:


----------



## katzeh (Sep 7, 2012)

Alone except for my oldest cat who has to be near me, and if going on a trip with daughter. No, she's not driving, her hubby is.


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

mattie cat said:


> I knit alone and really prefer it that way. I am teaching a college girl (a neighbor) to knit and we meet once a week but we talk mostly and don't get a great deal of knitting done.


how nice that is, bet the girl really appreciates it.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

impatient knitter said:


> I knit alone. That way I don't end up offending anyone when my "sailor mouth" gets the best of me!!


gloria ! Not you !


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There are regular groups in my area Monday morning, Monday evening, Tuesday morning, two Wednesdays a month, and Saturday morning. I usually join two or three a week, but also knit alone at home, the doctor's office, in the car when my husband drives, or at the library when I have finished reading magazines but my husband is still reading. If I have a complicated pattern, I have to be alone to concentrate and keep track of rows.


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

Alone.


----------



## Jomoma83 (Mar 21, 2013)

At night I knit while my husband and I watch TV. I knit at the beach with him. Otherwise I knit alone


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

alone....sometimes I visit my cousin and we knit but she hasn't been available for a wile miss her.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

alone....sometimes I visit my cousin and we knit but she hasn't been available for a wile miss her.


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

I have to knit alone. But I don't feel alone since I joined KP.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

Jomoma83 said:


> At night I knit while my husband and I watch TV. I knit at the beach with him. Otherwise I knit alone


Hate to interrupt this conversation,but I p.m.'d you several days ago,Jomoma..regarding a book and I notice that you've never read your p.m. By the way,I knit alone,too


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

I have a friend who I have knitted with. She is still working and I am retired, so not much time for us to get together. Generally I knit alone.


----------



## Gundi2 (May 25, 2012)

i knit along


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Alone except when DH is sitting beside me grumbling about me knitting AGAIN. lol


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

Alone during the day.


----------



## mrh (Jun 26, 2014)

A couple of times a month with a small group, the rest of the time alone with the radio or an audio book or podcast going. I do like to be listening to something while knitting.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

impatient knitter said:


> I knit alone. That way I don't end up offending anyone when my "sailor mouth" gets the best of me!!


LOL You and I would get along great!


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

RedQueen said:


> Alone except when DH is sitting beside me grumbling about me knitting AGAIN. lol


Me too!


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I knit alone.


----------



## dba1047 (May 7, 2014)

I knit alone and late into the night as I work full time . 
I am widowed and my youngest has been in an apartment
For two years . When eldest and grands are around 
I usually end up helping my GD learn to knit it needlepoint 
Or sew .I bring Knitting to family snd friends houses but nothing 
That I really have to concentrate on 
I d live to have a knitting / crafting friend( s )
I used to make paint fire porcelain dolls with 2 friends 
We had so much fun . I miss the companionship


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

I knit alone when I work on items I have to concentrate on, a senior group once a week with easy, mindless things as too much catching up to do and then on 2 Thursdays a month I am the facilitator for a knitting/crocheting group which is beginning a prayer shawl ministry. You might try to start one at your church or senior center. There are more people out there that do our craft that would also like to meet but just need someone to start it and get it advertised in the paper or church bulletin. Enjoy the craft by yourself or with others.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I knit alone, as I can't talk and knit lol I love being alone when I knit. To each his own I guess.


----------



## BTRFLY (Mar 2, 2011)

I must correct myself. My kitty of 18 years was my knitting buddy. He was always on my lap, curled up in a ball. He just passed away on May 20th and I do miss him dearly. I'm finding it difficult to even want to knit right now. So I knit alone.


----------



## boncroft (Apr 16, 2014)

Vique said:


> I knit alone. Don't know anyone else that knits to knit with.


it would be nice to knit with a group on a regular basis, but it would also be nice to be with a group on a regular basis, knitting or not. Sometimes we women need time away spent with other women.


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

I knit alone. If someone talks with me, I'll lose my place, make a wrong stitch, and can't concentrate with someone else talking.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Mostly alone.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

knittnnana said:


> Where in Maryland is there a shop that has group knitting? I live in the Baltimore /Columbia area and now that I'm retired I'd love to find a group to join. I'm a little nervous about it though.


Why be nervous?? Or you fit or you don't, but you such as heck won't know without trying! I tried out several groups here until I found one where I was comfortable.


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Once a week in Thursday evenings I attend a knitting class and on the third Friday of each month I attend a " Friday Night Knit" group at my LYS. I k it at home. I just the other day met with a friend at our LYS where she has outside seating. We picked up a Starbucks, chatted and knitted for several hrs.


----------



## LindaRodriguez (Jan 28, 2014)

I knit alone or with my family watching movies or while my husband drives. No other knitters, except when my youngest son is home visiting. He's a knitter and we'll knit together as we talk or watch Dr. Who.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

marimom said:


> Cruise ships have added a daily hour or two for knitters on board to meet. I have found these to be a great excuse to knit with a group....


Which cruise line(s)??? This is the first I've heard about it, and we've been on several cruises since the warring in Syria has stopped us from spending time there with my in-laws. Our next one will be in December with NCL. It would be awesome to meet up with other knitters!


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

When I knit a complicated pattern I prefer to knit alone otherwise it is any were and every were. Go to some groups to see what interesting knits they are doing. Like it when we laugh more than knit. No gossip allowed but men are welcomed,and that is a plus. Today was the senior center and that was a horror show a lady never shut up about death and sickness. Leave your problems at home we don't want to hear it. Just being honest.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

I have no knitting/crocheting/sewing/etc. friends so I work alone. I actually think I would prefer being alone, as I've tried cross-stitching while talking to guests - disaster!!


----------



## colleen911 (Oct 12, 2011)

Alone. I do have helpers, my sons big white cat Flinn and my baby, Roxy a black and white shitzu.


----------



## mimaw Dee (Jun 13, 2013)

I knit alone too..


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I knit alone. I have tried to join a knitting group, but it is really a clique and while they do not push you out, they also do not talk to you or pay any attention to what you are doing. I went to the drop in knit group at my LYS (they sent the information to the e-mail they asked or when I purchased blocking wires and yarn) -- I even took the project I made using their yarn, the woman I bought the yarn from was knitting in the circle and I reminded her that she sold me the yarn. I made an illusion scarf and wanted to know how to block it. They all ignored me. the girl who was stocking the shelves helped me. I bought a bottle of Eucalan that I did not need from her. I DO try to support every LYS I visit. My daughter went with me and we browsed the yarns and books for more than an hour until just before closing. Not a single one looked up when we left and said "good night, ladies." I am not too terribly inclined to return.
I would like to knit in a group from time to time.


----------



## Touloulah (Jun 27, 2014)

Awww! Must be something about Maine *****....My Main ****, Touloulah (that is why I use that for my computer name) always curled up right on what ever I was working on. 
She died when she was almost 18....I still miss her so. 
She was so special, I actually made a kitty print quilt just for her. How is that for loony??? She was worth it though.


----------



## Fourel (Jun 25, 2012)

I have always knitted alone.


----------



## samia (Apr 28, 2014)

i knit alone i like knitting alone


----------



## smokinneedles (Jun 1, 2012)

My husband and son are around with me, I prefer to knit alone so I don't have to answer any questions. There are always a questions when I sit down to knit or I am usually counting rows .


);(


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

with my TV !!!!!


----------



## SuZyQ818 (Aug 18, 2013)

Most of my knitting is done at home, alone. This is good because I have to concentrate on my work. 

Once a month the knitting guild I belong to meets at a local library but I don't get much done there because I am distracted by the meeting discussion, guest speakers/demo, and chit chat. The LYS I sometimes go to has a 2 hour stitch and meet on Thursday evenings. I have thought about going to that but I am usually too tired after work to go.


----------



## celiaj (Apr 7, 2011)

We have a weekly knit/crochet/loom/quilting group that meets every Wed., its my theapy for the week, we have so much fun together. Also started a group that meets once a month at our church. CeliaJ


----------



## Travel Lady (Mar 9, 2013)

After dinner, every night when we are home, I curl up on my chair in my little corner of the world while my husband is in his little corner of the world watching sports on TV. My knitting, or crocheting, or whatever I happen to be doing at the time, is right there by my chair. On goes the TV and I'm ready! Right now I am crocheting a baby afghan for my future great-grandson or great-granddaughter. This is my relaxing time. I can't sit and watch TV unless my hands are busy.


----------



## smsgreeneyes (Nov 22, 2011)

Just me, a cat, a dachshund and a parrot.


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been knitting alone since my dad passed away... I'm having a hard time leaving the house. I used to go to my lys occasionally or a class.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

Mostly alone. I have a friend who crochets but does not knit. I do both. We get together every once in a while over tea and spend a few hours crocheting. We've done it for years but don't get a lot of crocheting done.  Just good getting together.


----------



## Jessie Roberts (Feb 14, 2014)

Sock, some people r down right mean. U don't want to know them. Why don't u start a group of ur own. Put a message up in your knitting store, churches, etc. I think you will attract a nice group


----------



## riggy (Apr 9, 2012)

Alone, but I belong to a Car club (MX5s) and between us ladies we decided to get together and have a craft club. Each month we will go round to each other houses and take our crafts. Unfortunately I missed the first one, but the second one will be at a craft shop (a very nice craft shop) and I can't say I'm looking forward to trying to knit whilst everyone else is talking - somehow don't think I will get much done! (or I will make a lot of mistakes!!)


----------



## clickerMLL (Aug 14, 2013)

Normally, I do my knitting, quilting, and tatting by myself. However, I also take stitching with me when I know I'll have a long wait somewhere, and I always take some sort of stitching with me when I travel. I have found that during quiet days at sea I enjoy the pool in the morning, but during afternoons, stitching in a quiet lounge is a lovely way to spend a bit of time. If you stick your nose in a book people will walk on by, but if you have your stitching, people stop to see what you're doing, to chat, and occasionally get out their stitching, too. It's a good way to meet some nice folks!


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

both...I attend 2 different knitting groups, one charity and one fellowship. And I knit while watching TV. Love to knit, whenever.


----------



## astridJ (Mar 7, 2012)

In the days before television, my mother, auntie, sister, and I used to knit in the evenings back in New England. We used to make all our sweaters, but my mother used to have to finish mine. Now, they have passed away, but I look back on those days with such fondness. I usually knit alone watching Orioles baseball. I remember my mother saying "Idle hands are the devil's workshop."


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I love knitting in a group. You get to chat and visit and keep your brain occupied. If I'm knitting alone and have no other stimulation, the rhythmic movements will put me to sleep.


----------



## Suesknits (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't sit and watch TV unless my hands are busy.

That's me too!


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Got home from my Monday morning knitting group just before lunch. One of the nice things about being in a group is we help one another out when we have a question about out work. We swap yarn among ourselves. We pass along information about local yarn shops, craft shows, and where there are other knitting groups. There are several widows in the group, and for them it is a pleasant social activity, sometimes followed by lunch out.

But we have all commented at one time or another that when we have a tricky chart to follow, that has to be during home alone time without any distractions.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Obsessed said:


> I do most of my knitting alone or with my daughter on occasion. I belong to a monthly group and we knit & crochet blankets for a charity. Several months ago our leader told us that someone complained we talked too much and she had to rip out everything she did at meeting when she got home. We were basically told to be quiet during meetings from now on. To be honest, I've only gone to one meeting since and although I will continue to contribute my handiwork, the group has lost its allure for me! :roll:


OMG, I can't believe the "leader" ruined a good knitting group just because one grouch had to mess things up. Everyone else seems to know that you should take simple things to work on when you go to a knitting group. :roll:


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Both. We knit on Thursday nights at my LYS and I look forward to it all week. Sometimes more talking than knitting!


----------



## Marjh (Nov 20, 2013)

Alone - although one of my neighbours also knits and quite often we get together and see what each other are knitting at that particular time.


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

I knit alone, knit with friends and we go to the Springwood Club on Macquarie Road, Springwood if any Aussie would like to join us on the 2nd Friday of the month at 6:30 pm.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

farmkiti said:


> OMG, I can't believe the "leader" ruined a good knitting group just because one grouch had to mess things up. Everyone else seems to know that you should take simple things to work on when you go to a knitting group. :roll:


My Tuesday morning charity knitting group had one person who complained about our loud talking and frequently walked out of the room in a snit and went to a "quieter" room to knit. She turned out to be in the early stages of a combative variety of dementia and her children had to move her to a residence which was structured to deal with her issues. Our "leader" asked us to be quieter and most of us just looked at her. Sorry your group was spoiled for you. Any other members of your group amenable to reorganizing someplace else where you can enjoy yourselves?


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Me too


----------



## TONI268 (Mar 24, 2013)

I knit alone because of the places I knit. I knit on the train, subway and bus. When people see me knit, the next time they get on the train, they knit as well.


----------



## Joan Thelma (Nov 18, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I knit alone don't know anyone else who knits


Same here. I live alone with the best companion - my cat Cecilia, and I love the peace and quiet (whenever I get the chance to spend one whole day by myself!).

I also don't know anyone else that knits - my Mom and only sister who were both expert knitters and crocheters have now passed.


----------



## creatingjudy (Mar 29, 2014)

Alone. Kids are married. Ten grandchildren. A husband on oxygen via C.O.P.D. A few health issues myself. I knit or crochet any where, or any time I am in need of a rest; while watching TV; or in the car. I have decided only to k/c in doc's office if the item is for me, my husband or our home...too many germs...though in younger years I did.
creatingjudy


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

I knit zone too almost every evening...My husband goes early to bed around 8pm and I'm a night owl!Late to bed around 12 midnight! & sleep late n the morning


----------



## ramram0003 (Nov 7, 2011)

nanad said:


> Do you knit alone or do you knit with a friend or knitting group? I use to knit and cross stitch with my friend and just love it, but I moved away and I really miss her company. Even though we talk almost every day I still miss our crafting time together.-nanad


Alone and then on Mondays with a group.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

III"MMM sooo alone...  My one knitting friend doesn't knit anymore... stupid kindle stole her from me!! But it's ok sniff sniff... I'll be fine... I'll just buy more yarn till I feel better Oh wait already did that today.. :twisted: My Niece-in-law knits and quilts...she has 5 kiddies so she knits at night when I work.. Maybe when I retire? I really don't mind knitting alone ESPECIALLY if I am counting a nasty repeat.


----------



## JoanH (Nov 29, 2011)

soc said:


> I knit alone. I have tried to join a knitting group, but it is really a clique and while they do not push you out, they also do not talk to you or pay any attention to what you are doing. I went to the drop in knit group at my LYS (they sent the information to the e-mail they asked or when I purchased blocking wires and yarn) -- I even took the project I made using their yarn, the woman I bought the yarn from was knitting in the circle and I reminded her that she sold me the yarn. I made an illusion scarf and wanted to know how to block it. They all ignored me. the girl who was stocking the shelves helped me. I bought a bottle of Eucalan that I did not need from her. I DO try to support every LYS I visit. My daughter went with me and we browsed the yarns and books for more than an hour until just before closing. Not a single one looked up when we left and said "good night, ladies." I am not too terribly inclined to return.
> I would like to knit in a group from time to time.


 I mentioned this very same thing to one of the ladies who works at my LYS who I am friendly with.. The owner and her are great but the group I walked in on the one day... not so much. I can "sense" you don't belong here as soon as I entered. I may try again another time to see if it changes up. She even agreed with me they can be a little "snooty" a different group during the day: very warm and friendly.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Usually it takes a while to warm up to new comers! Some groups are more likely to include new faces more than others, specially if they live in the same neighborhood or do other activities together & are cliquish .... eventually you'll find the group you enjoy  Have you checked with your local library about such groups....I found an ad for weekly activities listing for Yarn for Fun group that meets for lunch & knitting at a local Panera Bread restaurant  from 2-4 pm . Tried it last year & continue to join them almost every Monday. it took a while, but they eventually warmed up and I find them great company :thumbup:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Love a knitting group. It forces me to spend time knitting because I always feel guilty knitting at home, too many other things to do. I have no group at present, so have reverted to public knitting whenever I am places to listen or wait. That has some positive and negative consequences.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Try a book club at your public library and attend with your knitting bag. You may be surprised that other attendees may join you in knitting while discussing the book of the month...  
Let us know if this works out for you :thumbup:


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Hmm. Joined a book club, we meet weekly, walk 45 minutes, then discuss the book 45 minutes. And, I have brought my knitting -- it works well! :-D
Also, our library has a knitting/crochet group.
Like others, when a pattern is intricate, I tend to knit alone or I spend most of my time tinking.


----------



## HB123 (Aug 5, 2013)

Wonderful  Thanks for the update...I'm happy for you :thumbup:


----------

